# Hinkley and Schmitt water bottles



## Mr.Juice (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Hope everyone is doing well!  I wanted to ask you if anyone has seen a 1 gallon glass bottle, embossed with Hinkley & Schmitt distilled water 1 gallon, illinois.  I found one but don't want to pay too much for it, it is selling for $40, it is aqua, the bottle is in great shape.  I have only seen the 5 gallon bottles.  Any info will be greatly appreciated.  

 Thank-you
 Josh


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello Josh,

 Welcome to A-BN. The company is still in business. Perhaps you can tell us more about the bottle or put up some photographs.

 "Hinckley and Schmitt

 Founded by Otis Hinckley and George J. Schmitt at a time when most Chicago residents were drinking untreated Lake Michigan water, Hinckley & Schmitt has long served Chicago consumers with purified beverages. The two expanded their business by distributing varieties of spring and distilled waters and beverages and pioneering the development of water cooler service to offices. Today, more than 110 years later, Hinckley & Schmitt is headquartered at 6055 S. Harlem Ave. and its name is recognized throughout Americaâ€™s heartland." From


----------

